# just changed our vets clinic



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

When I first enquired about Summers spay, we were quoted £250 at our local vets. After I rang couple other clinics and the prices were pretty much £90-100 at all of them, I rang my vets again and objected to such a ridiculous quote, I was told it must have been some mistake and that it would be £95 ( she even went to double check with the surgeon), so we booked it in, went for our pre-op check today and as I am chatting to the surgeon, she passes me a letter to sign - she just handed me the pen and said, just sign at the bottom, it's just a routine form that you agree with the procedure etc, well I wanted to see what I was about to sign, so as I started to read through it, at the bottom, in the smallest writing ever! ( and I seriously mean the smallest) is "agee with price £225". so I asked the vet what it's about, that we were told the price is £95, well she told me that it's not possible, that their price is £225, I explained I can't afford to pay such a price, especially when I rang to double check the price few days ago and yet again was told £95. Then I went to the receptionist and ask her to check the system for me and she said the price would be £185, I asked her to double check with someone, so she went to see the surgeon ( who just gave me the £225 quote) and she confirmed it would be £185! at this point I got really annoyed as it seems like everyone gives you just different price and can't explain what is based on! I found it all so unprofessional that I decided to change our vets straight away. I already had a chat with this new clinic while ago and liked them, but they are further than our current clinic, but after this I decided to go with them, they will do the spay this Friday, the price is £90 + £5 cone and they seem very friendly and stick to their prices. I just don't trust our local vet's clinic anymore, it should be about treating pets and not about how much money they can squeeze out of you. Sorry about the rant, but I needed to share it


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Caira said:


> When I first enquired about Summers spay, we were quoted £250 at our local vets. After I rang couple other clinics and the prices were pretty much £90-100 at all of them, I rang my vets again and objected to such a ridiculous quote, I was told it must have been some mistake and that it would be £95 ( she even went to double check with the surgeon), so we booked it in, went for our pre-op check today and as I am chatting to the surgeon, she passes me a letter to sign - she just handed me the pen and said, just sign at the bottom, it's just a routine form that you agree with the procedure etc, well I wanted to see what I was about to sign, so as I started to read throug it, at the bottom, in the smallest writing ever! ( and I seriously mean the smallest) is "agee with price £225". so I asked the vet what it's about, that we were told the price is £95, well she told me that it's not possible, that their price is £225, I explained I can't afford to pay such a price, especially when I rang to double check the price few days ago and yet again was told £95. Then I went to the receptionist and ask her to check the system for me and she said the price would be £185, I asked her to double check with someone, so she went to see the surgeon ( who just gave me the £225 quote) and she confirmed it would be £185! at this point I got really annoyed as it seems like everyone gives you just different price and can't explain what is based on! I found it all so unprofessional that I decided to change our vets straight away. I already had a chat with this new clinic while ago and liked them, but they are further than our current clinic, but after this I decided to go with them, they will do the spay this Friday, the price is £90 + £5 cone and they seem very friendly and stick to their prices. I just don't trust our local vet's clinic anymore, it should be about treating pets and not about how much money they can squeeze out of you. Sorry about the rant, but I needed to share it


Aw what a lot of messing about for you and how weird, it sounds like an auction! Well best of luck on Friday xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooo Petra - you rant away! I'm glad you originally enquired on here about prices, as it seemed expensive (unless it was key hole) and when you checked, it thought they had made a mistake too. 
Our vets isnt the nearest, but it has an excellent reputation and we are happy with them.
good luck with summer on Friday. x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You should name and shame them. That is disgusting. I wouldn't trust them either. Local press and watchdog spring to mind.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Tracey I am glad we are going to this new ones, they have very good reputation, good reviews online and the staff just seems so much friendlier. I got so crossed that the only thing that stopped me from raising my voice was the fact, that my daughter was there with me. The surgeon tried to make excuses like " we can't charge less due to cost of all the blah blah blah" but could not explain how all other vets in our area can charge less when the procedure is the same. Fingers crossed everything will go fine on Friday, I know it's a routine surgery, but I do worry, Summer is my baby and I can't imagine if something was about to happen to her, I do feel very guilty for putting her through it, even though I know it's the best thing for her in long term.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> You should name and shame them. That is disgusting. I wouldn't trust them either. Local press and watchdog spring to mind.


I know, I'm about to give them bad reviews for this on local vets review site, when I was chatting to our new vets clinic, they say all their prices are fixed depending on weights, so same price for uden 5kg, same for 5-10kg etc and everything like pre-op and post-op checks included. So I just don't understand how they can come up with such a prices. I bet they pay it into their own pockets at the end of the day ;-/


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Petra, pleased I popped on here in between dog walks now  So sorry to read your vet has messed you about regarding pricing, go with your heart on this one. My vets charge £212 for a spay, but I like and trust them so happy to pay it. It is quite a shock to read that other vets can do it for less than half the price though, or the same procedure. Hugs to all xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good thing you changed vets! In Canada at least they reason they don't all charge the same price is that the quality of care really is different from vet to vet. The expensive ones use all the latest, greatest, sophisticated technology, warming blankets, blood monitoring etc... The very, very low end ones are still safe but you won't get all the bells and whistles. We go in between for routine medical care. A country vet who is good and up to date but not like the Mayo clinic.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

£225 for a spay is a HUGE amount!!! I don't blame you for looking elsewhere. A practice will sometimes base their price list on the affluence of an area, believe me I was shocked by the difference in price in just a few miles!
My vet who I trust implicitly is about 17 miles away from me ( I have a practice at the end of my road too) but a good vet is worth travelling extra for. I think you done the right thing.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I can't believe how much they messed you around with the price. How unprofessional! Glad you have found somewhere that you are happy with and can do it for a lot less. I have been quoted £225 for Nellie when she was 10kg but she is now in the category above at nearly 12kg so I hate to think what it will cost. I'm still waiting for her to have her first season and I will wait for Meg to do the same before having her spayed. Looks like it will cost me a fortune


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> £225 for a spay is a HUGE amount!!! I don't blame you for looking elsewhere. A practice will sometimes base their price list on the affluence of an area, believe me I was shocked by the difference in price in just a few miles!
> My vet who I trust implicitly is about 17 miles away from me ( I have a practice at the end of my road too) but a good vet is worth travelling extra for. I think you done the right thing.


You are right, I think it is mainly based on the area, we live in the most desirable area on this side of the river, but just because we managed to find a small house here years ago, doesn't mean we are made of money ( unlike some of our neigbours ) This new vets is in area where my husband used to live, it's cheaper area, but still very lovely and I guess they must know people there would not be able to pay such a crazy price. 
I guess lots of people in our area think differently when it comes to spending such a money , so the vets tries to milk it ;-) If I'm honest, I do have the feeling like we live in the wrong area, my hubby always laughs that most people would kill to live in this neighbourhood and I want to move away from it, but I prefer to go elsewhere,where you get more space for your money and you actually know your neighbours. The other day my daughters school friend came over for dinner and was very surprised that we don't have a utility room or a seperate playroom  and my daughter was confused as she had no idea what utility room was for


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> I can't believe how much they messed you around with the price. How unprofessional! Glad you have found somewhere that you are happy with and can do it for a lot less. I have been quoted £225 for Nellie when she was 10kg but she is now in the category above at nearly 12kg so I hate to think what it will cost. I'm still waiting for her to have her first season and I will wait for Meg to do the same before having her spayed. Looks like it will cost me a fortune


Mmmm sounds pricey - I too am waiting for Ruby's first season - although I keep catching Ralph going through the motions  I think it's more of a dominance thing with him.
I think 225 is a lot, Ralph was just over the 10k when we had him done, and the difference in price was minimal - as it was just for a bit of extra anaesthetic.
I would do a bit of shopping around on the operations prices.
I think it was Ruth that said the cost was in the drugs?? I may be wrong x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Caira said:


> Tracey I am glad we are going to this new ones, they have very good reputation, good reviews online and the staff just seems so much friendlier. I got so crossed that the only thing that stopped me from raising my voice was the fact, that my daughter was there with me. The surgeon tried to make excuses like " we can't charge less due to cost of all the blah blah blah" but could not explain how all other vets in our area can charge less when the procedure is the same. Fingers crossed everything will go fine on Friday, I know it's a routine surgery, but I do worry, Summer is my baby and I can't imagine if something was about to happen to her, I do feel very guilty for putting her through it, even though I know it's the best thing for her in long term.


Oh course you will worry - follow mazzapoo's poppy, she's just had it done and seems to be doing well, I'm putting it off for ruby - she still seems so small and a baby. I'm sure summer will be fine and enjoy the extra cuddles x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Caira said:


> You are right, I think it is mainly based on the area, we live in the most desirable area on this side of the river, but just because we managed to find a small house here years ago, doesn't mean we are made of money ( unlike some of our neigbours ) This new vets is in area where my husband used to live, it's cheaper area, but still very lovely and I guess they must know people there would not be able to pay such a crazy price.
> I guess lots of people in our area think differently when it comes to spending such a money , so the vets tries to milk it ;-) If I'm honest, I do have the feeling like we live in the wrong area, my hubby always laughs that most people would kill to live in this neighbourhood and I want to move away from it, but I prefer to go elsewhere,where you get more space for your money and you actually know your neighbours. The other day my daughters school friend came over for dinner and was very surprised that we don't have a utility room or a seperate playroom  and my daughter was confused as she had no idea what utility room was for


Oh this is funny! How the other half live.... One wonders where the utility room is and one wonders what one is!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Can't believe it can vary so much, Not needing that op I have never shopped around for vets prices, I need to pop in there soon and out of interest I think I will ask what they charge. They charge different prices for a male neuter depending on weight so I guess they will for a spay too, although Cockapoo's are not exactly heavy dogs, wonder what it costs for something like a Newfie!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's spay was 600 dollars here but we called around and it was pretty much the same everywhere. Had she gone to the Emergency Hospital for it it would of cost a lot more. They do it there but charge extra. The prices here are pretty consistent. She went there for her ultrasound and for a urinalysis and it cost us 934 dollars which was insane! Our vet doesn't do ultrasounds so he had to refer her there when she had her stone.

At least you noticed he was trying to rip you off so that is good. I think in the country vets are definitely cheaper. In the city they tend to charge more for sure!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Can't believe Summer is 6 months already.
Sadly do believe that vets are very good at making themselves money.
Also wonder even more sadly if as well as area there is also a cockapoo factor.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Marzi it would not surprise me it it was a premium price for spaying a cockapoo :-/


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh this is funny! How the other half live.... One wonders where the utility room is and one wonders what one is!!


It was actually really hilarious to watch the girls have the conversation, Anna, Phoebe's friend, noticed that we have our washing machine in the kitchen and was absolutely gobsmacked to see such a thing..and Phoebe couldn't even pronounce the word utility, so came and ask me what "ulity" room is for


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad you decided to change. I smelled a rat the last time you posted. I don't think the issue here is with the actual cost of the surgery, this is fundamentally about a vet surgery not having an honest pricing structure that they stick to. That would lead me to have concerns in relation to their efficacy/honesty in every other aspect of their care and service. 

You did the right thing to move.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Caira said:


> It was actually really hilarious to watch the girls have the conversation, Anna, Phoebe's friend, noticed that we have our washing machine in the kitchen and was absolutely gobsmacked to see such a thing..and Phoebe couldn't even pronounce the word utility, so came and ask me what "ulity" room is for


Love it! Scarred for life seeing a poor washing machine outside of a utility room, poor child x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Mmmm sounds pricey - I too am waiting for Ruby's first season - although I keep catching Ralph going through the motions  I think it's more of a dominance thing with him.
> I think 225 is a lot, Ralph was just over the 10k when we had him done, and the difference in price was minimal - as it was just for a bit of extra anaesthetic.
> I would do a bit of shopping around on the operations prices.
> I think it was Ruth that said the cost was in the drugs?? I may be wrong x


I actually disagreed with the weight cost things in relation to the drugs. The drugs are dirt cheap. You pay for the theatre time, the surgeon and after care by nurses. They like to tell you it's the cost of drugs but if you ask for a breakdown the drugs are about £20!! In fact they are probably less if you take into account what the vet pays the wholesaler! I would pay anything for excellent skill and after care, I hate being told by vets it's the cost of the drugs because I know it's not.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Love it! Scarred for life seeing a poor washing machine outside of a utility room, poor child x


She would be even more disgusted to learn my wash machine is in the garage  What no Rolls Royce (or 5) in your garage!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I actually disagreed with the weight cost things in relation to the drugs. The drugs are dirt cheap. You pay for the theatre time, the surgeon and after care by nurses. They like to tell you it's the cost of drugs but if you ask for a breakdown the drugs are about £20!! In fact they are probably less if you take into account what the vet pays the wholesaler! I would pay anything for excellent skill and after care, I hate being told by vets it's the cost of the drugs because I know it's not.


I knew you had posted some knowledge on the cost of the drugs Ruth.
Ps you can class your garage as a utility / garage = utarage! Or garlity! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I knew you had posted some knowledge on the cost of the drugs Ruth.
> Ps you can class your garage as a utility / garage = utarage! Or garlity! X


Ah that's ok then.. I can stay posh


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tracey you make me laugh too much ,, showing my laugher lines here. 

I am sure all will go smoothly for Summer on Friday, thinking of you Petra & Summer. All Summer needs is YOU, for a good recovery, she may feel delicate for a few days but they generally bounce back very well. Hugs xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Caira said:


> It was actually really hilarious to watch the girls have the conversation, Anna, Phoebe's friend, noticed that we have our washing machine in the kitchen and was absolutely gobsmacked to see such a thing..and Phoebe couldn't even pronounce the word utility, so came and ask me what "ulity" room is for


I was thinking about this today.... I wonder what your daughters friend would make of my tumble dryer in my garden shed??
She would probably come in to my kitchen and ask why I have an oven in the utility room!!! x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Love it! Scarred for life seeing a poor washing machine outside of a utility room, poor child x


She may be rather confused at mine, washing machine in the kitchen but fridge/freezer in the what was outhouse, then garage, then utility, now groom room with fridge/freezer and a couple of kitchen cupboards in!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Or she can come to mine where I hope to have a floor level dog shower in the formal front entry!


----------

